# When does the land shark start?



## MikeandXyla (May 19, 2013)

Xyla seems very smart for her age. Already knows sit, lay, come and working on stay. She does not mouth to much so far. Do all German Shepherds go through this land shark mode? 

Also, when do they normally start? She is almost 10 weeks old.

Thanks everyone, great website!
Attached is a pic of her.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

It starts when they start to teeth. She is real cute and can come live with me while so cute.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

ADORABLE girl.
Mine started a few weeks after she came home, so maybe like 12 weeks or something like that


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Not all do. We have three and while they were all mouthy to some degree, I don't think any of it was that bad.


----------



## MikeandXyla (May 19, 2013)

*wow*

Posted in the wrong category.... my bad


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

By 4 months you should see some signs.
The signs can be easily detected.
On the backs of your hands.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Tess was never bad about the biting...sounds like we were lucky from what I've read..


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shasta was an easy pup, no real mouthing. Dax on the other hand.... he's been a landshark monster for a week now. He's been home 2 weeks...


----------



## Miaya1 (May 5, 2013)

Jax is 4 months old and a horrible land shark.
Btw, beautiful puppy.


----------



## pascal's momma (May 25, 2013)

Pascal is really mellow until he is in landshark mode. He is of west German lineage. He turned 13 weeks today. He has ripped through my daughter's clothes bc he likes to pull at her dresses as she walks. He jumped and nipped at my husband's cargo shorts pocket today while my hubby was at the sink, totally unprovoked. 

We have corrected him:
1. with a firm NO;
2. held his mouth shut;
3. bumped his chin to distract him;
4. turned our backs to him;
5. and have squirted him with water. 

The water seems to startle him best and then he forgets and lets go. We always tell him to let go using the same words. When he is really feisty, I crate him and tell him to take a nap. 

He loves children and they really excite him. We have a 5 yr old who was born into a "dog family"--every member has one. She is good with them and even sleeps with our Chihuahua. She is nervous around Pascal now. 

Other than this nipping business, he is sooooo MELLOW and docile. Our 10 yr Chihuahua is the cranky dominant one.

He is super smart: I got him at ten weeks and we've been fairly successful potty training him. He knows sit, lie down and stay so far. We praise him every time for good behaviour. Am frustrated bc don't know why he hasn't caught on yet. 

I have read that you shouldn't hit GSDs but, sometimes, he has such a good grip, I am afraid we might have to if he doesn't learn....

What else can we do! When will this stop?! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

My 2nd gsd was quite the land shark and is still mouthy as an adult; am happy to report my 5 month old girl has been just the opposite... So relieved! So it is dog dependent


----------

